# CycleChat time?



## User (5 Apr 2011)




----------



## Shaun (5 Apr 2011)

What have you got set as your time zone in your user profile?

[Signed in as User13710] > My Settings > Time Zone

Check the zone and also tick "DST Correction" as well.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (5 Apr 2011)

No worries - it's a good sign-post thread for anyone else who might be in a time shift ... lol


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Apr 2011)

Let's do the time warp again!!!!!
[/pelvic thrust]


----------



## Shaun (5 Apr 2011)




----------



## mgarl10024 (2 May 2011)

Got me too! Thanks for this thread - settings changed.


----------

